# What is type A and EB PVC?



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

In the code calculations class last night we were working on pipe fill. We were in Table 4 of Chapter 9 on page 675. Nobody in class knew what type A or type EB rigid PVC was. 

There was nothing in Article 352 or anyplace I looked. Does anybody know? Where did you find out? 

Thanx.

As long as we're at it, when does one use Table 310.21? I did the math and 2 ft/sec is 1.36 mph. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot Over?

Thanx again.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Type A: Constructed using flexible PVC cover with woven nylon web bonded to smooth and seamless flexible PVC inner core, Type A nonmetallic conduit retains original shape even after being compressed. It comes in sizes from 3/8-2 in. and operates over -20 to +60°C range. Type A liquid tight connectors feature ferrous construction with nylon-insulated throat and include Santoprene® sealing gasket with 316 stainless steel retaining ring that ensures NEMA LT seal. 

Type EB: For concrete-encased burial. Usually sold in 20' lengths.


See also:
http://ulstandardsinfonet.ul.com/scopes/scopesnew.asp?fn=0651A.html


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow! That was quick. You are so above average. Your wisdom is exceded only by your generosity and good looks. 

I didn't even think of looking at UL and I have it downloaded on the computer. 

The master will be most pleased.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ralpha494 said:


> Wow! That was quick. You are so above average. Your wisdom is exceded only by your generosity and good looks.
> 
> I didn't even think of looking at UL and I have it downloaded on the computer.
> 
> The master will be most pleased.


 
It was so easy to answer.

Google is our friend.:whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You'll hear EB called "P&C Duct" also, for power and communications duct.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Type EB is typically what the POCO around here uses for underground. It looks just like regular schedule 40 PVC, but is just a little bit thinner. It is not UL listed for electrical though.


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

wait a minute. POCO uses it but not UL listed for electrical:confused1: go figure


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wishmaster68 said:


> wait a minute. POCO uses it but not UL listed for electrical:confused1: go figure


Where is it written that a POCO must use listed material?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Some or all of the EB stuff is listed for use in electrical. Just like 480 said it's for concrete encasement. Can't hot box it. Cracks easy. Have to watch it with the vibrater or could fill your conduits with concrete. The Carlon stuff says EB is listed for use in compliance with the NEC. My NEC Handbook also shows Type EB in the PVC section.

http://www.carlon.com/Master%20Catalog/P&C_Duct_Brochure.pdf


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

I've seen our POCO bury HV feeders for a pad mount xmfr in black plumbing abs pipe


----------

